# Conociendo el NE555



## Rentero (Jul 30, 2007)

Hola a tod@s

Soy bastante nuevo en esto de la electrónica, me he hecho con una protoboard y poco más. Me gustaría empezar con algo básico como hacer parpadear un Led o algo así.

Me he montado un circuito como este con un temporizador NE555 en modo astable(si no me equivoco :S):






Pretendo usar una fuente de alimentación de 12V(la del PC ) pero claro. No se calcular los valores de R1, R2, C1, y C2.

No busco hacer nada en especial, simplemente montar un circuito que funcione para ir probando y avanzando. Por eso habia pensado hacer parpadear un Led 

Se que hay, al menos,  un ejemplo en esta misma página(con una fuente de 10V) pero quiero saber que tengo que tener en cuenta para averiguar que valores tienen que tener las resistencias y condensadores independientemente de la tension que use, para digamos...que el led parpadee dos veces por segundo, por ejemplo.

Gracias por leerme


----------



## mabauti (Jul 30, 2007)

C2 es generalmente de 0.01uF; los otros elementos los calculas con las formulas que estan ahi


----------



## Rentero (Jul 30, 2007)

Gracias por responder tan rápido pero sigo sin saber como hacerlo :/

Fórmulas....¿que fórmulas?

¿Alguien podría ponerme un ejemplo?

Gracias


----------



## JV (Jul 30, 2007)

> Para esto debemos aplicar las siguientes formulas:
> 
> TA = 0.693 (R1+R2) C1
> TB = 0.693 (R2*C1)
> ...



Esas formulas...

Saludos..


----------



## Rentero (Jul 31, 2007)

Vale, gracias.

Habia hecho cálculos con esas fórmulas pero me salían valores imposibles, por eso dudaba :S

¿Qué unidades tengo que usar?

¿Tiempo en segundos?
¿Capacitancia en Faradios?
Resistencias en Ohmios, supongo... ¿no?

Gracias por responder


----------



## Rentero (Jul 31, 2007)

Me respondo yo, ya se como funciona.


----------



## gihu (Jul 31, 2007)

Muy buenas, no tengo el conexionado a mano del 555, pero si ves que no te funciona, prueba de conectar la pata 4 (reset) a VCC, y en la pata 5 (la de control), para obtener los resultados de las fórmulas, no deberias conectarla dirtectamente a masa, con que coloques un condensador (de unos 10nF o asi) entre esta pata y masa, para evitar que el ruido de alta frecuencia te afecte al montaje, tienes bastante.


----------



## Rentero (Jul 31, 2007)

Gracias gihu, ahoramismo iba a monerme con el montaje para comenzar con las pruebas.

No se si la imagen que yo he puesto está mal pero efectivamente, tengo la 4 a Vcc y en la 5 voy a poner un condensador de 0.01uF, como me han dicho, a masa.

Ya comentaré si he sido capaz de hacerlo funcionar


----------

